# Convince me to buy the Combat Sub Golden Eye for $400.



## Spirit of the Watch

So, I'm currently looking at the 3863.399.C6.TB99 Golden Eye at Massdrop for $400 which apparently has a 2 year manufacture warranty.

My concerns, the 50mm lug to lug. 
First off here's my wrist w/ a watch (since I actually have never cared to learn my wrist size... 







-Okay, 50mm seems kind of big for the Glycine?

-How does this watch hold up over time?

-Are these prices the new normal for Glycine (tbh I feel I can find it w/in $100 of this price at any point, any time.... $550 has always been there).

-Dial lume lasts only half an hour any experience (and please don't shine a flashlight on it and tell me it's great)?

-Any comparision to a Seiko Monster would be great.

-I have a Tissot Le Locle w/ the same movement and find it a little rough to hand wind... what has your experience been?

-Why buy this watch and not something else down the line or pay more for something else


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

I receive mine yesterday, I have small wrist but the watch wears smaller with the hands curved down. I slept with it and could tell the time early in the morning. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

I have a combat sub, but not the Golden Eye. Honestly, although it is a fine watch, imho the real deals right now are with the Airman line. A Base 22, 18, SST12, and No. 1 are all available for $600 or less right now. That's NIB from an authorized dealer.

ETA 2893, remarkable history, classic looks and 36mm to 43mm cases, depending on the model.


----------



## Nickosx

You want it? BUY IT. #simples


----------



## justin86

The golden eye is sold out on Massdrop.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

You can't get them that cheap outside the US. If I saw one at that price I'd be *seriously* tempted - it's got a cool root-beer vibe and is a handsome diver in its own right. And, given we don't know where Invicta intends to take the brand, I'd be minded to get one while I still can.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Cigarbob said:


> I have a combat sub, but not the Golden Eye. Honestly, although it is a fine watch, imho the real deals right now are with the Airman line. A Base 22, 18, SST12, and No. 1 are all available for $600 or less right now. That's NIB from an authorized dealer.
> 
> ETA 2893, remarkable history, classic looks and 36mm to 43mm cases, depending on the model.


I like how the 2893 winds so much easier b-)... whereas the 2824 is just rough and a serious shortcoming in the movement imho. But I'm not sure I really need want airman.



LordBrettSinclair said:


> You can't get them that cheap outside the US. If I saw one at that price I'd be *seriously* tempted - it's got a cool root-beer vibe and is a handsome diver in its own right. And, given we don't know where Invicta intends to take the brand, I'd be minded to get one while I still can.


Yeah... it's a tough call.

W/ that said $400 is still $400 and I could spend it on something else. A new phone, new stuff for the car, idk invest it etc. Or even a Seiko diver


----------



## Frossty

Out of the pool massdrop was offering, the golden eye was definetly the best choice, in my opinion.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Frossty said:


> Out of the pool massdrop was offering, the golden eye was definetly the best choice, in my opinion.


For sure, the other two are meh options. I signed up early, so I'm in on the Golden Eye... but have to decide if I actually want it.

I was on the fence between the Golden Eye and this.
Glycine Men's 3908.39R-TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Nylon Leather Watch | eBay

But ultimately went w/ the Golden Eye because I'm sure I'll use the NATO... but have heard nothing good about the strap. Realistically, I'll probably buy a ColaReb, I love how soft they are 

Now if I could only find a soft leather strap for me Le Locle, I'd wear it more often;-)


----------



## Virgul3

The Goldeneye was sold out on MD a few hours after the drop opened. A few days later, MD added some more and they disappeared right away. I snagged one after refreshing the page a hundred times that day.

The Goldeneye sold isn't the same as most seen on ebay currently. It's model number : 3863.399.C6.T*B*99 instead of common ebay number :3863.399 C6-TB*A*9. The difference are the new Glycine logo (more eagle looking than the old crown), the mention "automatic" on the dial, comes with black NATO strap and the overall watch is a bit thicker. These are all the differences as far as I'm aware. My guess is these are the new "invicta-owned" production. These differences are minute in the sense that I don't see this model be any less valuable than the old one. In fact, I'm seeing a lot of models (combat subs and airman) pop-up on ebay these days with the new logo. They are pretty much priced similarly than their counterparts.

Bottom line is this was a deal I couldn't let go and I'm a bit tempted to try and see if I can flip it on ebay since the ballpark figure for all Goldeneye listings is around 300$ more. Please don't hate. I love this watch very much and it would be hard to let it go even if I can manage to sell it at a profit. I haven't decided yet. I just hope surprise custom fees don't pop-up (damn DHL).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Virgul3 said:


> The Goldeneye was sold out on MD a few hours after the drop opened. A few days later, MD added some more and they disappeared right away. I snagged one after refreshing the page a hundred times that day.
> 
> The Goldeneye sold isn't the same as most seen on ebay currently. It's model number : 3863.399.C6.T*B*99 instead of common ebay number :3863.399 C6-TB*A*9. The difference are the new Glycine logo (more eagle looking than the old crown), the mention "automatic" on the dial, comes with black NATO strap and the overall watch is a bit thicker. These are all the differences as far as I'm aware. My guess is these are the new "invicta-owned" production. These differences are minute in the sense that I don't see this model be any less valuable than the old one. In fact, I'm seeing a lot of models (combat subs and airman) pop-up on ebay these days with the new logo. They are pretty much priced similarly than their counterparts.
> 
> Bottom line is this was a deal I couldn't let go and I'm a bit tempted to try and see if I can flip it on ebay since the ballpark figure for all Goldeneye listings is around 300$ more. Please don't hate. I love this watch very much and it would be hard to let it go even if I can manage to sell it at a profit. I haven't decided yet. I just hope surprise custom fees don't pop-up (damn DHL).


Actually it looks like it's the old case w/ the new logo writings.... thus the drilled lugs. (according to what some other members have said, I trust their wisdom in this case )


----------



## publandlord

Nickosx said:


> You want it? BUY IT. #simples


My thoughts too.

"Convince me"? How about "no", is "no" good for you?


----------



## AppFan

Cigarbob said:


> the real deals right now are with the Airman line. A Base 22, 18, SST12, and No. 1 are all available for $600 or less right now. That's NIB from an authorized dealer.


Can you post up a link? I wouldn't mind grabbing the SST12 for that.


----------



## Cigarbob

AppFan said:


> Can you post up a link? I wouldn't mind grabbing the SST12 for that.


Look for the "Watchgooroo" SST12s on eBay. There are a few still available, different models and prices I believe.

Then offer about 60% of the OBO price.

The Gooroo is an authorized dealer, and the watch will come NIB with all the correct paperwork.


----------



## AppFan

I got my Combat from watchgooroo a few months back. Didn't see where they had any SST12s left just now but will check again when I'm not searching from the phone. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cigarbob

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332047992574

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332041871899


----------



## AppFan

Thanks, offer is in.


----------



## AppFan

And the deal is done. Thanks again.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

publandlord said:


> My thoughts too.
> 
> "Convince me"? How about "no", is "no" good for you?


Meh, these type of threads go up all the time. They're usually people who aren't overtly familiar w/ the brand and are looking for the opinion of those who have owned/own the watch.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Thanks for the replies everyone, I went ahead w/ the Golden Eye and will post picks upon arrival (although being Massdrop that'll be a while). 

So:
Massdrop: $400 + shipping - No longer available
Watchgooroo: $390-400 - Certain models left
Evine: sub 400 w/ referral code - Certain models left

That's about what I could find. I went w/ MD upon preference for color scheme but they were probably the worst choice in terms of everything else.



Anyhow, thanks again!


----------



## base2

Eh, I like Massdrop as a company, they are cool. And after my recent purchase with Evine, I'm not a fan...the watch is ok but the documentation/packaging was wonky and made me feel weird about it. I know, gray market, but Jomashop was much better. Watchgooroo seems great.

What I mean is I'd take MD over Evine for sure.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Why is it that european swiss watches are cheaper in the US than in Europe itself?? 😮

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Why is it that european swiss watches are cheaper in the US than in Europe itself?? 


Lots of reasons.

"Europe" is around 50 individual countries each with their own much smaller economy
Taxes are higher there
Daily variations, often very large, in foreign exchange
Value-added tax is always included in the price (actually around the world this is the norm; the US and Canada are about the only exceptions)
Discounts are lower. The US is a huge, single, homogenous market; one importer, one distributor, one set of buyers all speaking the same language and spending the same money, nothing like "Europe"


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

publandlord said:


> Lots of reasons.
> 
> "Europe" is around 50 individual countries each with their own much smaller economy
> Taxes are higher there
> Daily variations, often very large, in foreign exchange
> Value-added tax is always included in the price (actually around the world this is the norm; the US and Canada are about the only exceptions)
> Discounts are lower. The US is a huge, single, homogenous market; one importer, one distributor, one set of buyers all speaking the same language and spending the same money, nothing like "Europe"


I am sorry, but the only reasons that make sense are: taxes included in the price and bulk discounts due to big orders. Taxes on sale are usually around 20 percent. The core of european countries use the euro, and the maximun variation between euro and swiss franc exchange was not bigger than two percent in the last two years (I checked). And what the hell has language to do with this? Please do not be condescendent my friend.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Why is it that european swiss watches are cheaper in the US than in Europe itself??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


I believe that many of the European Glycine distributors are still in place. The US distributors are no longer carrying the brand.

That produced a huge inventory that had to be sold quickly here in the States.

Additionally, the US dollar has been strong against the bundle of foreign currencies, including the Euro.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Got it


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

:think:I should do a combat sub vs. Monster review imho at some point. 

Maybe soon


----------

